# ..First Growbox..



## megaS13 (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm About To Start Making A Growbox.  I Plan On Only Having One Grow Full Height.  I Heard You Shouldnt Go Under 2 Ft.  If Anyone Knows The Demensions I Should Do For One To Comfortably Grow Let Me Know Please. I Was Thinking 2 Foot Box. Grow The Plant About 1 Ft+. Which I Know Is Smaller Than Recomended But Possible? This Is A Learning Experience.

Also Not Good W/ Math. How Do I Find Out Sq. Feet?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

I would make a box 4 feet heigh and 
4 feet wide and 4 feet long.......It all
depeneds on how many plants you are 
growing....I dont know how to find sq.
feet. hope this helped peace


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 15, 2006)

You Think 4x4x4 Is Overkill For One Plant @ 2ft High Max. ?

Thanks For The Reply


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh ok only one plant I would go with 2.5 x 2.5 
that would be 6.25 sq ft cause to find sq ft you do 
side x side...... 2.5 x 2.5 = 6.25 ......That should be 
big enough for one plant but I would grow 2 just in
case one turns out to be a male! But if you want to
do just one go ahead! Peace Hope I helped!


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 15, 2006)

3 Ft. High = Will That Allow 1 Plant To Safely Grow Up To 1 ft. To 2 Ft. Max. Giving A Max Of Light Being 1 Ft Above It If Needed.

How High Does Light Need To Be Above For The Veg. Cycle?


2 Ft Wide.

1 - 2 Ft. Deep?

What You Think?


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 15, 2006)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Oh ok only one plant I would go with 2.5 x 2.5
> that would be 6.25 sq ft cause to find sq ft you do
> side x side...... 2.5 x 2.5 = 6.25 ......That should be
> big enough for one plant but I would grow 2 just in
> ...



That Sounds About What Im Looking For W/ Space. That Enables Me To Grow 1.5 Ft. High W/ Space Givin For Lighting?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

What kind of light are you 
going to use and how big is it?


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 15, 2006)

well let me see.

if its around 6  Sq Ft. Then 30 - 40 Wtts Per Sq. Foot If Im Not Mistaken.

So Thats About 210 Wtts Needed.

From My Notes I See I Can Use Flouresent Form Veg Cycle. So 200-300 Wtts Of Flouresent.

I Need This How High Above Plant(s)


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

As close as possable with out burnin them! 
It would be good to put a little computer fan in 
it! To blow on the plant an another one to **** 
air out! I would say about 4 to 6 in. above them
would be more ok.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

man 6 sq.ft. I don't pay attention to wattages but I am for 50W per sq.ft. really 4-5000 lumens per sq.ft. and I am happy. you get up to that space HPS is really the best way to go. IMO

Need to replace all the air out in about a minute or two.  florous you can get within 2-3 inches of the plant.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Mutt dose what I said sound 
good cuz I only know a little about 
growin indoors but i do know a little


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 15, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> man 6 sq.ft. I don't pay attention to wattages but I am for 50W per sq.ft. really 4-5000 lumens per sq.ft. and I am happy. you get up to that space HPS is really the best way to go. IMO
> 
> Need to replace all the air out in about a minute or two. florous you can get within 2-3 inches of the plant.


 
Thanks for the feedback.

Okay, Best Way To Go Is

6 Sq. Ft.

6 x 5000 = 35000 lumes for the box. HPS - Requirs Diff Type Of Light?

@ Kind - I've Taken Ventalation Into Consideration Just woundering about lighting.

PS. I  Have Chameleon As Pet & I Use Clamp Lights That Supply 75 Watt. ( Which Would Mean Like A Couple )

This Are Spot Lamp Bulbs Give Off UVA Rays Blah Blah. Does This Supply Sufficiant Lighting ?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes HPS lights are for Flowering and Budding
stage. The flouresent are forthe veg. stage. You 
already have ventalation taken care of right? Any
Thing eles you need? Hope I helped come in chat 
and talk! Peace


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay, Thanks For All The Help So Far I Hope To Start working On A Box Today.


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here Is What I Was Thinking But Could Use Some Advice From Someone W/ Knowledge On This.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A. Small Fan Embeded Into Left Wall To Blow Hot Air Out. How Powerful Does The Fan Need To Be? Best Way To Instal Fan? Is It A Problem That Light Will Shine Through? Is That The Best Place To Place The Fan Or Is There Alternitive Spots?
B. One Of Two Metal Vents Installed In Wood To Let Cool Air In From Back Wall. Is This Sufficiant Cool Air For The Garden And To Keep Box Safe From Fire? A Better Spot To Put It? A Better Way To Let Cool Air In? How Many Do I Need On A Box This Size. 3x 2 x 2
C. One Or Tow Lights Will Hang Down. What The Best Way To Do This Safely And Any Suggestions Here. I Know I Will Need To Install Another Fan. Probably I Bigger Fan Obove The Light. How Should I Do This?
Any Other Places I Should Put Fans Or Things I Can Do To Make This Safe Please Let Me Know. I Know I Will Need To Seal The Box W/ Weather Seal Stuff. So It Will Be Lighproof Except For Vents And Fans. Also Advice On The Door Would Help.


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bump. I Could Really Use The Advice I Am A Perfectionist And Also The Safety Of The Box & The House It Is In Is Extremely Imortant to me.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey whats up dude saw you post alright a little help  
A.The fan dose not need to be that powerful do you have 
an old computer that dosnt work? The fans in a cumputer 
will work fine if you dont im sure you could get one at any 
computer shop or store! Best way is to trace out wear the 
fan is going to set if its a computer fan trace wear the fan 
spins and not the whole thing because you have to screaw 
it on their. And yes that is a good place to put the fan your 
whole desing looks very good And i wouldnt know if the light
would effect it thats for someone eles to answer! B.Yes that 
would be cool for a vent and it would be enough to keep the 
box fire safe and also make sure you electrical stuff is all nice
and neat and no bair wires our showing that will help make it 
more fire salf too!! It really dosnt matter but I would put it in 
the middle instead of the bottom and one sould be enough for 
your box! C yes you will need to install another fan or it will be 
safer if you do and it dont have to be bigger it just has to cool 
the light and make sure it dont get to hot....... mounting of the 
light what kind of light are you useing I mean the fixture it would
really help me out on understanding how to do it but i would say
drill a hole and let the cord to the light go through it and then you 
can adjut how high you want it from th plant easly. Every thing eles
sounds Great and safe cant wait to see it finshed got to put a pic or 
two Peace out hope this helps and it would be cool if you added to my
reputation Whatever you want to do Peace!


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Okay.

Thanks for the response.

On the light - havnt figured out the fixture yet. but i want to hang a hook and have it on a chain.

also would it be sufficient cooling and ventalation. safe. and everything to have all fans and vents on only the back wall.

also doors have slight spots where light shines threw. is this okay?


I want this to be safe for all cycles . i will switch lights for flower cycle and want it to be safe safe safe for everything. being overly careful never hurts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2006)

How's going? Looks good, but I believe your exhaust fan needs to be towards the top cause heat rises. Looks like your intake and exhaust are level height and ya dont want that, intake as far down as possible, exhaust high up as possible, I would exhaust from the top of the box.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 16, 2006)

megaS13 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Okay, Best Way To Go Is
> 
> ...


*Whats up megaS13. The lights you are talking about will not work for growing marijuana. You need to get either CFL's compact flourescent lights or a HPS high pressure sodium light. You can get alot of idea's from other grow boxes in the design section. If i can help you with anything please feel free to ask in a thread or send me a PM. *


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Appriciate you sharing the knowledge


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2006)

Mega- You should be seal those light leaks up especially when ya flower or it will either still keep vegging or turn hermie, Make your exhaust on the top of you box, your intake is fine down low perfect! Now lights I would go to Home Depot and get vanity lights they hold from 3-8 bulbs whatever fixure ya want but get a couple fixures, only need one extention cord for it so this way you will have say 3 bulbs working off 1 cord. Get cool and the warm for veg. if you still using flo's through flower get more of the red spectrum fluoros these are warm and soft white kind. Iam using 450 watts of light currently in a 1 and a half foot tall Rubbermaid container, I had LST'd all plants so my plants height at 4 weeks budding is 6 - 7 inches tall made it through the stretch period (1st 2-3 weeks of flower plants double there size) lots of tieing branches down from the flourescent lights, and have numerous tops even the main cola if there cause I did not top, 1 plant has 23 buds at the top and the canopy with 3 females is all even , this is what you want with flourescents is a even canopy because flo's lights dont penetrate deep light HID's remember this!You can get the flo's close but if they touch the bulb they will burn, but plant will live just the burn area wont recover. Have you even read a grow book yet? READ AND READ you never can learn enough, I am always reading knoledge is great, Good Luck Mega and keep us informed I'll be checking this thread to help since Iam 4 weeks flower with no problems I should be able to get you some advice and help when needed if of course I can. Get a ph pen, this grow I have is the best yet ( Have done 4 grows ) and I owe it to the ph pen I never check my water/nutrients ph and plants suffered in the yield and in looks with the leave burned and crispy, now all green and lush well maybe not now cause in the bottom part lower leaves they are yellowing because iam not using a veg. fert anymore and Mega this will be normal when you get this far as well.


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Appriciate the feedback.

thats amazing. how tall is your final plant once grown? so you have the plant completely dont in a matter of 6 weeks?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 16, 2006)

90% of the questions you've been asking are covered in a grow guide, including a lot you haven't even thoght of yet.

You really need to read a grow guide to get a grasp on marijuana the plant and indoor cultivation.
If you look around, all of us experienced growers (the ones with lots of those little green boxes under our names) keep harping on "read a grow guide".  We know from experience that people who DO read up have a much better chance of a success than those who don't.
I'll give you a few freebies possibly not covered in every grow guide.
-Don't use pc fans.  They are designed to keep small metal boxes cool, not ventilate a growroom.  Get 2 bathroom exhaust-type fans at homedepot, they're about $12.00 apiece.  Using the template supplied, cut 2 holes in your growspace--1 in the ceiling (exhaust) and one down low (intake).  The exhaust faces out, the intake faces in.  You'll also need to wire in plugs so pick up a couple and electical tape.
Next, look for some metal or plastic ducting the same size or slightly larger than the hole and about 12"--16" long.  Put the intake tube on the inside, the exhaust tube on the outside.You want the ducting to be in an "S" shape.  Paint it black inside if needed.  This will keep your box light-tight.
Build the box 3' x 3' x 5' tall.  Put in a 400-watt HPS set-up in there with a full-spectrum 430-watt bulb upgrade.  Call growshops/check e-bay for used ballast & hood but get a new bulb.

Put in nine 2 gal. planters in there.  Plant 3 seeds in each and after they all sprout thin to the stongest seedling in each container.
Veg them for 4--6 weeks, until the plants have alternating nodes (branches).  A grow guide will explain this with diagrams/pics.
Set the timer to 12/12 when the branches begin to alternate.  Within 2 weeks all the males will have grown balls, get them out of that box as soon as you see the balls begin to form.  That will leave you with 4--5 female's.  Grow the female's to maturity.


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks For All The Advice.

Grow Guid I Havnt Read All Of One Yet But In The Process.

3x3x5 Might Be Larger Than I Can Make But I'll See.

& W/ The Lights I Will Go Flouro's To Save Money & Just Get Some Experience Under My Belt, But I Know The Way You Explained Is The Right Way & Your Ventalation Suggestion Sounds Very Good. Thanks - Mega


----------

